# Post Pictures!!!



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

I would love to see all of the havs part of havaneseforum! Please post you pictures here!!!:biggrin1::dance:


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of Aria!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Aria is adorable! Love that 1/2 & 1/2 head. So unique!


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks. All Havanese are adorable!I would love to see your little one!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, what a great face! It's like Aria is wearing a little masquerade mask, so cute.

Here's a recent one of Piper cooling off in her pool. (you'll notice mommy has to go in with her or she won't go in)


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Cute! Piper is one great picture poser! Perfect Picture! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a cute breed we all own!!!! They are all look so different in their own special way! I can't think of another breed off hand with such a variety of colors can you???


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

not sure if this will post correctly since I haven't done this before. This is Bear  ...he's my baby!


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

whimsy said:


> what a cute breed we all own!!!! They are all look so different in their own special way! I can't think of o another breed off hand with such a variety of colors can you???


The only one I can think of are our little babies!


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

BearsMom said:


> not sure if this will post correctly since I haven't done this before. This is Bear  ...he's my baby!


Bear is ADORABLE!!! Just like Whimsy said, no other breed I heard/saw of are different in such a way!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Here's Kallie's latest


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are some recent Kodi pix, relaxing, showing and enjoying hikes in the woods!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't have any good new pictures of Hanna but these ones are from around Easter.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just tried taking a picture of Hanna as she was playing with her two favorite toys - the beaver and the hedgehog - but she totally saw what I was doing and just laid down. I feel like the mom of a teenager, she just got all awkward and was like, Hey mom, you just totally ruined my moment I can't play when you're taking a picture of me. I guess I'll have to try again and not be so obvious...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> I just tried taking a picture of Hanna as she was playing with her two favorite toys - the beaver and the hedgehog - but she totally saw what I was doing and just laid down. I feel like the mom of a teenager, she just got all awkward and was like, Hey mom, you just totally ruined my moment I can't play when you're taking a picture of me. I guess I'll have to try again and not be so obvious...


ound:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

here are a few of Whimsy..


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG They are all sooo cute. Love them.
Here is Ache, my 2 y/o girl and Yunque, my 5 months old boy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness Tere I saw the pic of Ache and thought ... wait, I didn't post a pic of Tillie on this thread YET!?? LOL then I saw little brother! crazy!! :jaw:

Yunque is looking SO handsome... and mischevious these days!! eace:

here are a couple of Miss Tillie


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> oh my goodness Tere I saw the pic of Ache and thought ... wait, I didn't post a pic of Tillie on this thread YET!?? LOL then I saw little brother! crazy!! :jaw:
> 
> Yunque is looking SO handsome... and mischevious these days!!


Thanks, Tammy. Tillie just needs a little brother by her side .


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Mr. Beau - 18 months old


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's one of Brody from this afternoon in his new Doggles.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice pictures everyone!!! Hope more join!! Everyone's hav's are cute/handsome. I think Aria would throw her doggles out the window.ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

All I can say is...

Why would ANYONE want another breed!?!?:biggrin1:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Ted*

Ted getting used to the boat.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Ted*

Ted enjoying the breeze


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ted is just adorable! But what color is he? In the other pics he looks black but in the breeze he looks lighter.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Colour*



atsilvers27 said:


> Ted is just adorable! But what color is he? In the other pics he looks black but in the breeze he looks lighter.


Its just the shot. He is tri colour here or in the US he is an Irish Pied colour


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

How has he been with the prematurity, does he have any long term issues?


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

atsilvers27 said:


> How has he been with the prematurity, does he have any long term issues?


No he's healthy and smart. The Vet says he is great, will be small like his Mom who is about 9 lbs. He eats well and is very active. No car sickness....and he sleeps in his pen every night. I think his worst issue now is potty training which I assume will get easier once his bladder grows a little bigger!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's great! Glad to know he's doing so well!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love this trend! My pictures aren't all that resent of Maddie but Zoeys is with in a month.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is my Havanese Gemma chilling on the deck with her "sister" Ruby the labradoodle.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Everything is better when you're sitting on mom's lap doing it! Quincy loves to sit on my lap and chew his toys.
And on another note, doesn't that face look like trouble?
Quincy is 16 weeks old today. Unbelievable how fast the time goes!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's Timmy! He's nine months old too!


----------



## crabappel (Feb 22, 2012)

*Ace at 5 months with his big sis*

Love this forum - have learned so much from all of you - thank you!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Love this forum too, and I must say, there is nothing sweeter and cuter than all of our Havanese. The pics are great


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Cute havs everyone!!! Love how were getting to see new pictures everyday!


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

love seeing all the pics.... and here's Gabby! (1 yr)


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Here's Hudson...*

This is our Hudson at five weeks, he will be seven weeks old this week, and we will be bringing him home at the end of next week!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Gabby and Hudson are both so cute!


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

This is my new puppy Harvey born July 29th.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

*Aria on a motorcycle*

Here are a few pictures of Aria at a small park and she is riding a motorcycle! ound:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Biker Babe!


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

That is an easier way to say it! Nice caption.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

They're all so stinkin' cute!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

*Otis*

Hard to get a good picture of Otis. But, here is my baby. He is 6 months old. A real sweetheart.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

*one more of otis*

So cute, love him....... Sorry you have to click on this one to see. Not very good at posting pictures.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here are pictures of miller in december


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This thread is awesome! No wonder it is star rated (I'm going to go rate it too )

Here are a few of my faves (and a few recent) ones of Guccigirl

She doesn't like it when the kids "do her hair"..haha

Kara


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Cute!!! Keep all the pictures coming!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Ummmmm...I'm sorry?


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Dory - learning to read is always a good thing, right Mom?????


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Dory said:


> Ummmmm...I'm sorry?


Dory looks so much like Gemma, right down to the shredded paper. How old is he? What breeder is he from?


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Awww really loving the pics


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Who wouldn't love all the pictures?


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> Dory - learning to read is always a good thing, right Mom?????


Very true! :whoo:


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Tuss said:


> Dory looks so much like Gemma, right down to the shredded paper. How old is he? What breeder is he from?


He just turned 16 weeks old yesterday. I got him from Kathy Berrena (Goshens Corner).


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

This is Lilly (who has more facial expressions than most humans) and Prim (who is just the sweetest thing). Not the best pics but the best ones I have on this computer.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Lily and Prim are lovely


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

So cute! I don't know about you but the only word I can think of when I hear the word havanese is cute. First thing that pops up into my head how about all of you guys?


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I love my little man! 
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> He just turned 16 weeks old yesterday. I got him from Kathy Berrena (Goshens Corner).


Oh, is he Mabel's brother? If so, I LOVE his parents!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Loving all the pictures


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow! How did I miss this great thread? Everybody is so darn adorable! 

Here is a new one of cassie.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm flying out to steal Lise's baby Ted, and Bear. they are all so cute!

What color is Bear? silver sable?


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

Ozzie looks like such a fun boy, love the picture of him loving his duck.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Nikki, Cassie looks like Ozzie....now I know what he would look like if I can ever get his hair grown out (he is such a boy)! 
Wendylee, thanks! He is every bit as fun as he looks...he's a keeper! He does love his duck


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

gertchie said:


> Nikki, Cassie looks like Ozzie....now I know what he would look like if I can ever get his hair grown out (he is such a boy)!
> Wendylee, thanks! He is every bit as fun as he looks...he's a keeper! He does love his duck


That duck picture was precious! Yeah, they do look alike! I had just trimmed her again too. One of the best things I ever did was finding Cass!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

OMG...one is cuter than the next. I must take a pic of mine soon!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

here is Maya and her new buddy!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

sprorchid said:


> I'm flying out to steal Lise's baby Ted, and Bear. they are all so cute!
> 
> What color is Bear? silver sable?


There are some times during the day that I may just think about it!ound:


----------



## rvermar (Aug 3, 2012)

This is Ebi, 11-month old (?) rescue from a South L.A. kill-shelter. She had double pneumonia when we got her, and vaginal bleeding from a botched spay job. Doing great now! Except maybe some allergies - we are working on that...

BTW, my Avator is Ebi's FB photo while up for adoption at the shelter. Who couldn't fall for that face?


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

OMG, what a sad story about Ebi....I'm so glad she's doing well now. She is such a cute little girl & so lucky she found love


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

here's a recent one of Charley just being a happy boy.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

and yes, each dog is cuter than the next. I love them all.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What fantastic pictures! All the pups look so adorable.

My photo skills are sorely lacking, but here are some of Pepper from the past week/month/year:

Trying to stay cool during a potty run...









At the park with our Brussels Griffon, Ume...









Out for a bike ride last year...


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

krandall said:


> Oh, is he Mabel's brother? If so, I LOVE his parents!!!


He is Mabel's brother, yes


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Love the bike pic....awesome!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> He is Mabel's brother, yes


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

krandall said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you  We couldn't be happier with him and will probably end up getting another one when he's a little older (hopefully from Kathy).


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Here are my boys Huey and Beau together. Then each seperately, first Beau and then Huey.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Your boys are adorable!


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Gertchie, I think so too. Not that I am biased or anthing


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Hey Wendylee, how old was Harvey when that picture was taken? He looks like he was just born. How amazing to see a picture of such a little tiny puppy, and to be reminded of how much they grow in just a few short weeks. How old will he be when you take him home? You must be so excited!
-- Eileen


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

emichel said:


> Hey Wendylee, how old was Harvey when that picture was taken? He looks like he was just born. How amazing to see a picture of such a little tiny puppy, and to be reminded of how much they grow in just a few short weeks. How old will he be when you take him home? You must be so excited!
> -- Eileen


Harvey was a day old and he will be coming home at 8 wks. I have really enjoyed watching him grow, I'm able to visit every Monday morning. Excited! I am so excited!! We have been with a dog for 4 months and can not wait to bring Harvey home. Here are a couple of pictures taken last Monday, he's 2 wk & 1 day.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

All I can say is awwwwwwww


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Awwwww. Cute pictures everyone! Sorry I haven't been on in a while. But it is awesome seeing pictures of havanese!


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Harvey is the cutest little handful. You are so lucky you can be with him from the beginning.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's my fur babies, Bella, Fred and Scudder


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

lfung5 said:


> Here's my fur babies, Bella, Fred and Scudder


Such beautiful babies


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Happy boy after chasing the ball outside!
Hubby is out of town, so Quincy's keeping his side of the bed warm for him until he gets back :bounce:


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Quincy is so adorable! I'm sure DH is glad his side of the bed isn't getting cold.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

How have I missed this thread?? Karen is right - once I've had a Hav there is no other breed for me!

Here's a few pictures of Panda (and me). These pics are not recent - we've sold our house and are building another one. The only pictures being taken these days are of the new construction!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

What a sweetheart


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

For a change of pace, here's one that's 3 or 4 days old. This is what their faces look like before their eyes open. You can click on the picture to get a full sized view. Pam is holding it. She is not a large woman, and has small hands.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Jesse is 10 months old now


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ah great pics of both. Can't wait til Ted earns his first certificate in training, if that day ever comesound:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Tom...don't do that!!!! I want that puppy!


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

here is Gibbs with one of our g-daughters. They were both pouting and not wanting to sit with each other  I had already taken several photos by this point!

then one of him enjoying the cooler evenings outside. 

Probie just will not have his photo taken. Any time I grab the camera, he goes the other way:frusty:


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Paisley - 7 weeks!*

Paisley - 7 weeks.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Paisley is beautiful!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

what a darling.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Paisley is a doll


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

All the babies are so cute....

Tom - puppy pictures are just not fair!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Nobody has posted pics for a whole week? What???


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I thought I had posted in this thread,but then realised I was mistaken,so here are a few of Dizzie and Nellie,some old,some new!
Dizzie and Nellie at the sea side a couple of weeks ago.
Nellie last spring.
Nellie a year ago.
Dizzie two years ago.
Dizzie and Nellie last summer with the grandchildren.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I really must get some recent pics. this is last Christmas l


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Molly looks so happy,she must have known what was under the tree for her!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

clare said:


> Molly looks so happy,she must have known what was under the tree for her!


I thought your two looked happy too. Great pics


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lise said:


> Ah great pics of both. Can't wait til Ted earns his first certificate in training, if that day ever comesound:


It'll come sooner than you think!!!


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

New picture of Harvey taken yesterday, 4 wks old.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pricious Wendy


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dug into the archives. Here's some of Molly's puppy classes and the beach.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Dave...what a beauty! 

I love all the puppies too!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

this dog in puppy classes with Molly is a short hair Shavanese and some beach pics


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

one more and I'm good for another year lol


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Molly's first love.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

this one didn't come through before


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

OOhhhhh.....I love the one of Molly when she was little! And, the one of her on the board! And, the one of her running with Jasper! And, the one of her soaking wet! Wait, I think I love all the pics of Molly, she is just awesome  Paisley is just a doll! And Dizzie and Nellie are super cute too! Nellie looks like Ozzie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've seen some of the others before, but not the little puppy pix. Molly was an ADORABLE pup!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Three bundles of fluff!Can you stop the odd one out?


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

How sweet but I bet the middle one isn't a Hav


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I love seeing all these adorable Hav pictures


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

lise said:


> How sweet but I bet the middle one isn't a Hav


Quite right!He is our Ted!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Ted*



clare said:


> Quite right!He is our Ted!


Nice name choice!


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Great Thread- such awesome pictures from everyone. Here are a few from about a month ago.

Digs and I are grilling on his 2nd birthday.

















Odie at about 10 months - he just got shaved down.
























Odie and Digs together:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

AWWWWW


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

It's just been Brody and myself at work last week and this week while everyone else is on vacation. That means Brody has had more freedom during the day.

Here he is taking his guard dog duty seriously.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Good Brody!:behindsofa:


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

Some of Cappy's latest photos


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

MicheleS said:


> Some of Cappy's latest photos


Cappy has such a smiley face!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Aw his smile is to die for!!!!


----------



## kauai mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

I haven't been on this forum in ages... But really enjoyed seeing the pics of different Havas. My Havanese is super curly


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow, looks my hair this summer on all those humid days. A real curly cutey!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

steveoly said:


> Great Thread- such awesome pictures from everyone. Here are a few from about a month ago.
> 
> Digs and I are grilling on his 2nd birthday.
> 
> ...


what adorable dogs. I love their hairdos.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

need more pics


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Just took these a few hours ago!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Zuri, haven't seen you around for a while! The boys are looking as adorably as ever!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Karen!
Was on vacation for a few weeks and didn't get on the computer a lot.
Is nice to see everyone, I have been busy catching up!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Some more. Love the "Flying" pictures!

Toby is getting some visible "Silver" on his tail, it looks beautiful against all his black hair. He is also getting some on his sides, but you have to dig through his hair to see it!


----------



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

This is my Trip:

Most adorable puppy ever (in my personal opinion of course! ):










His Champion photo:










And currently with a puppy cut:










I'm also getting a new puppy around the beginning of October and will share pics when I get him.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

adorable! another puppy! I'm jealous. Charley is just 8 mos and still considered a puppy, but, oh, those early days. Love them. Great memories


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

He is so handsome!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Jack*

Jack 2 1/2 years


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Jack is one very handsome dude


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, Dave...surfing dog! So cute! 

Can't get enough of all the sweet new Hav pups.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

This is the most gorgeous thread - all our babies are soo cute ! Here are some of Max from puppy to age 4....


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

lise said:


> Ted enjoying the breeze


 Love this shot!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

*Then & now....*

Ozzie at about 9 weeks and now at 1 1/2.....still so cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Jack 2 1/2 years


Jack is adorable! His face has gotten so white!


----------

